# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Insomnie/Slapeloosheid - Artikels

## Agnes574

Insomnie

Mensen die last hebben van insomnie slapen slecht. De voornaamste klachten zijn: moeite hebben met inslapen, niet doorslapen of niet uitgerust zijn na de slaap. Mensen die last hebben van insomnie liggen doorgaans uren wakker, liggen te draaien te piekeren en wat ze ook doen ze komen slecht in slaap. De volgende dag zijn deze mensen dan ook erg moe, snel prikkelbaar en versuft. Doordat mensen zo moe zijn proberen ze soms overdag bij te slapen wat dan weer slapeloosheid `s nachts als gevolg heeft.

Er zijn verschillende soorten insomnie het belangrijkste onderscheid is te maken tussen insomnie die te maken heeft met het inslapen en insomnie die te maken heeft met het doorslapen. Mensen kunnen ook last hebben van beide types.

Zie vervolg...
(bron: insomnie.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Oorzaken

Ieder mens slaapt in zijn leven wel eens slecht. Lang niet iedereen heeft last van chronische slapeloosheid. In- en doorslaapklachten kunnen veel oorzaken hebben. Slapeloosheid kan bijvoorbeeld een onderdeel zijn van een psychiatrische aandoening als depressie. Als je slecht slaapt doordat je je al een langere tijd neerslachtig voelt en de toekomst erg somber inziet, is het misschien verstandig om dit met een deskundige te bespreken.

Ook lichamelijke aandoeningen kunnen slapeloosheid veroorzaken. Vaak gaat het dan over aandoeningen die met pijn of jeuk gepaard gaan, maar ook hormonale aandoeningen kunnen een oorzaak zijn. Sommige mensen slapen erg licht door hun gesnurk, dit kan met de aandoening apneu te maken hebben. 

Tenslotte komt slapeloosheid veel voor als gevolg van alcoholgebruik. In tegenstelling tot het geloof in alcohol als 'slaapmutsje' verstoort het gebruik van alcohol de slaap in sterke mate. Het inslapen gaat vaak wel wat sneller, maar men wordt over het algemeen vroeger wakker.

In veel gevallen is er echter geen directe oorzaak van de slapeloosheid te vinden. Soms kan de oorzaak dan liggen in spanning of stress, die samen kan hangen met gebeurtenissen overdag, maar slapeloosheid kan ook aangeleerd zijn. Bij het ontstaan van de klachten is er wel een duidelijke oorzaak, maar als deze wegvalt, blijft de slapeloosheid gewoon bestaan. Waarschijnlijk komt dit doordat er bepaalde gedragingen in deze slechte slaap periode zijn aangeleerd. Deze gedragingen zorgen ervoor dat de slapeloosheid niet meer weg gaat. Dit kan bijvoorbeeld komen door de bepaalde gewoonten of gedachtes.

Zie vervolg...
(bron: insomnie.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Gevolgen

Slapeloosheid kan vervelende gevolgen hebben. Iedereen kent het gevoel van een nacht slecht slapen. Je bent de volgende dag vermoeid, je concentratievermogen wordt minder en bij het minste of geringste kun je uit je slof schieten.

Mensen die last hebben van insomnie voelen zich zo bijna elke dag. Ze slapen vaak slecht en zijn daardoor bijvoorbeeld eerder geïrriteerd of kunnen wat emotioneler reageren. Hierdoor kunnen ze zich beperkt voelen in het dagelijks functioneren. 

Naast al deze vervelende gevolgen is er een samenhang gevonden tussen insomnie en psychische problemen.

Zie vervolg...
(bron: insomnie.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Gewoonten

Sommige gewoontes verstoren de slaap en doen dat vaak al jaren. Dit kunnen handelingen zijn, zoals ’s avonds roken of thee drinken, maar het kan ook komen door een slechte slaapomgeving of verstorende gedachten. Probeer bij jezelf na te gaan wat voor soort gewoonten jij allemaal hebt ontwikkeld die je slaap kunnen verstoren. Denk daarbij bijvoorbeeld aan de volgende dingen:

Slaapkamer
Als je slaapkamer rustig en comfortabel is, val je makkelijker in slaap. Met een paar aanpassingen kun je je slaapkamer slaapvriendelijker maken:
- Zorg dat je slaapkamer de juiste temperatuur heeft; het mag best koeltjes aanvoelen maar moet niet te koud zijn (en zeker niet te warm).
- Zorg dat je slaapkamer donker is; lukt dat niet kun je overwegen om een slaapmasker te gebruiken.
- Als je geluid van buiten (bijvoorbeeld buren of kerkklok) niet kunt verminderen, slaap dan met oordopjes.
- Investeer in een goed matras dat niet te hard of te zacht is. 
- Gebruik je slaapkamer alleen als slaapkamer. Als je in je slaapkamer TV kijkt, belt of gaat internetten leer je je slaapkamer associëren met activiteit. De slaapkamer is alleen voor slapen (en oké, seks). 

Luister naar je lichaam
Ieder mens heeft een natuurlijk slaap-waak ritme, dat geregeld wordt door een interne, biologische klok in onze hersenen. Jouw natuurlijke tijden kunnen overeenkomen met de tijden waarop je op moet staan of naar bed wilt gaan, maar dit is vaak niet zo. Als je goed wilt slapen, moet je leren luisteren naar je interne klok. Veranderen gaat simpelweg niet. 

Eten / drinken / drugs
- Drink ’s avonds geen dranken die cafeïne bevatten, zoals koffie, thee, cola of chocolademelk. 
- Eet geen grote maaltijd vlak voordat je naar bed gaat. Een snack is beter. 
- Neem niet meer dan 1-2 glazen alcohol. Alcohol helpt je weliswaar in slaap te vallen omdat het een onderdrukkende stof is, maar tegelijkertijd verstoort alcohol de rest van de slaap. Je wordt eerder wakker en wisselt vaker van slaapstadium; daarom zul je je minder uitgerust opstaan. 
- Als je rookt, rook dan niet vlak voor het naar bed gaan. Je kunt denken dat een sigaret ontspannend werkt, maar nicotine is een stimulerende stof en leidt tot verhoogde hartslag en bloeddruk. Dat kan je weer langer wakker houden.
- Bouw het gebruik van slaapmiddelen af. Slaapmiddelen werken alleen als je ze af en toe gebruikt, lange termijn gebruik wordt ten zeerste afgeraden. Ten eerste omdat je lichaam gewend raakt aan de middelen en deze dus hun werkzaamheid verliezen; ten tweede omdat je, als je er mee stopt, juist moeilijker in slaap valt. Overleg eventueel met je huisarts over een afbouwschema.

Zie vervolg...
(bron: insomnie.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Gedachten

Veel mensen met slapeloosheid maken zich veel zorgen terwijl ze in slaap proberen te vallen. Eén van de dingen waarzij zich zorgen om maken, is de slaap zelf. Op de alarmklok kijken en uren uitrekenen, concluderen dat dit niet genoeg is en je daar vervolgens weer zorgen om maken, wat je weer wakker houdt, het is typisch voor iemand met insomnie. 

Een ander probleem is dat hoe harder je probeert te slapen hoe moeilijker het wordt. Je ligt wakker en je merkt dat je de slaap die je MOET halen, niet haalt. Je raakt in paniek en probeert zo snel mogelijk en zo hard mogelijk in slaap te vallen. Als je namelijk nog langer wakker ligt, dan wordt het echt een probleem. Doordat je zo hard in slaap probeert te vallen, lukt het natuurlijk nooit. Je bent veel te actief bezig met in slaap vallen, terwijl het juist de bedoeling is dat je lekker ontspannen bent.

zie vervolg...
(bron: insomnie.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Verhelpen

Slechte slapers zoeken doorgaans geen hulp voor hun klachten. En als ze dat wel doen schrijft de huisarts in de meeste gevallen slaapmiddelen voor. De standaard slaapmiddelen zijn echter verslavend en de effecten worden op den duur steeds minder sterk. Als mensen langdurig slaapmiddelen gebruiken, slapen ze na enkele maanden weer net zo slecht als in het begin; en als ze stoppen met slaapmiddelen slikken, wordt de slaap soms nog slechter. Daarom is het verstandig om slaapmiddelen incidenteel te gebruiken (bijvoorbeeld eens in de week of enkele keren per maand) omdat ze dan nog wel effect hebben.
Gelukkig zijn is er wel andere manieren om de slaap te verbeteren - manieren die op de lange termijn wel goede effecten laten zien.

Zie vervolg...
(bron: insomnie.nl)

Deze manieren gaan in op je slaapgewoonten, je gedachtes en ontspanning. 
Voordat je gaat kijken hoe je slapeloosheid wilt aanpakken is het wel nuttig om na te gaan of er geen andere oorzaken voor de slaapklachten te vinden zijn.

In het geval dat er geen duidelijke oorzaak is van slapeloosheid, dan is het bijzonder nuttig om wat aan deze klachten proberen te doen. Dit kan door middel van zelfhulp of via een behandeling.

----------


## Agnes574

Zelfhulp

Chronische slapeloosheid is vrij goed te verhelpen door middel van zelfhulp. Het is mogelijk om thuis verschillende oefeningen uit te voeren die er voor zorgen dat je weer beter leert slapen. In de afgelopen periode zochten wij mensen voor een onderzoek naar een training voor het verhelpen van chronische slapeloosheid. Op het moment hebben wij genoeg mensen voor dit onderzoek en zij wij bezig met het verwerken van de resultaten. 

Voor veel mensen is een zelfhulp een goede oplossing. Als de slapeloosheid echter hardnekkiger van vorm is, is dit wellicht niet genoeg. Dan is het eventueel een idee om te kijken of het beter is om slapeloosheid samen met een behandelaar aan te pakken.

Zie vervolg...
(bron: insomnie.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Behandeling

Als je denkt dat de zelfhulp te weinig biedt om je op weg te helpen, kun je slapeloosheid aanpakken in gesprekken met een psycholoog. Hierbij zal de psycholoog je helpen be kijken welke onderdelen de slapeloosheid in stand houden. Samen kunnen jullie er dan voor zorgen dat deze onderdelen geen invloed meer hebben.

Als je denkt dat het voor jou zinvol is om gesprekken over de slapeloosheid met een psycholoog te voeren, neem dan contact op met je huisarts. Samen met je arts kun je dan bekijken wat voor jou de meest geschikte plek is om je aan te melden.

Zie vervolg...
(bron: insomnie.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Ontspanning

Als je je veel zorgen maakt, ook in bed, is het raadzaam om te leren ontspannen. Ontspanningsoefeningen zorgen dat mensen zich beter voelen, beter functioneren en beter slapen. Ontspanningsoefeningen zijn dus absoluut de moeite waard. 
Als je hier klikt vind je een voorbeeld van een ontspanningsoefening. Het is slechts een voorbeeld van een werkzame ontspanningsoefening. Als je een andere techniek gebruikt die jou helpt, zoals een ademhalings- of yogatechniek, blijf die dan vooral uitvoeren. Bij iedereen werkt een andere oefening weer beter.

Einde Artikel
(bron: insomnie.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Verdere informatie en hulp kun je op www.insomnie.nl vinden,
je kunt daar op hun site bijv een slaaptest doen die je eventueel meer inzichten kan geven in je probleem.

Zet hieronder jouw problemen met inslapen/doorslapen/vaak wakker worden/slapeloosheid/etc...
dan kunnen we elkaar hier misschien helpen/steunen/raad geven.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Agnes,

Duidelijk artikel! Thanks  :Smile: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Slapeloosheid: er bestaan oplossingen
Voor wie slapeloosheid zonder slaapmiddelen of andere medicijnen wil bestrijden, bestaan er oplossingen. Deze zijn niet altijd gemakkelijk uit te voeren, ze vragen geduld, maar het is soms mogelijk om zelf zijn slaapproblemen op te lossen...


Eerste tip: houd een slaapagenda bij
Eén van de beste tips die men kan geven aan iemand die aan slapeloosheid lijdt, is een agenda bijhouden waarin de persoon in kwestie vermeldt wanneer hij gaat slapen, hoe laat hij opstaat en hoeveel uren hij geslapen heeft, zowel overdag als 's nachts. Met deze agenda in de hand, zal men een objectiever beeld hebben van zijn slapeloosheid. Het is bijvoorbeeld mogelijk dat de slaap zelf niet het probleem is, maar wel de angst die door de slaap wordt gecreëerd. Het is inderdaad moeilijk in slaap te vallen wanneer men angstgevoelens heeft. Het is ook aan te raden om in de slaapagenda te vermelden op welke manier men geprobeerd heeft om in slaap te vallen, met slaapmiddelen bijvoorbeeld. Ook vermeldenswaardig is hoe men zich de voorbije dag heeft gevoeld. Met deze aanwijzingen kunt u de methodes die geen impact hebben op uw slaap schrappen en meer aandacht besteden aan de methodes die wel effect hebben.


Tweede tip: breng minder tijd in bed door
"Breng minder tijd in bed door" is geen tip waar men meteen aan denkt wanneer men iemand die aan slapeloosheid lijdt wil helpen. En toch is deze tip zeer belangrijk! Wanneer u opblijft en rustig met iets bezig bent, dan zullen de signalen van de slaap beter opvallen. Vermijd wel wat u afleidt, zoals televisiekijken, en wat u wakker maakt, zoals fysieke activiteit en sociale interactie. Stel dat u om 21 uur in bed kruipt en dat u wakker ligt tot 1 uur 's morgens, dan hebt u zich vier uur afgevraagd wanneer u eindelijk in slaap zou vallen. En ondertussen hebt u niet kunnen genieten van een rustige en herstellende slaap. U kunt dan beter opblijven of opnieuw opstaan en iets gaan doen. Wanneer u daarna van uw lichaam de boodschap krijgt dat het tijd is om te gaan slapen, dan kruipt u meteen (opnieuw) in bed.


Derde tip: word 's morgens goed wakker
Opdat de nacht opnieuw synoniem van slapen zou worden, moet u goed het onderscheid maken tussen uw activiteiten overdag en 's nachts. Geef tijdens de voormiddag de voorkeur aan activiteiten die u wakker maken en houden: sport, openluchtactiviteiten, ontmoetingen met andere mensen Uw inwendige klok zal dan goed weten om hoe laat uw dag effectief begonnen is en wanneer hij moet eindigen. Blijf ook 's namiddags actief, maar verminder geleidelijk de intensiteit van uw bezigheden. Hebt u zin om een middagslaapje in te lassen, doe het, maar houd de pauze relatief kort. Als u (bijna) de hele dag slaapt, is het normaal dat u 's avonds moeilijk de slaap kunt vatten. Dit is een probleem waarmee heel wat ouderen geconfronteerd worden.


Vierde tip: leer ontspannen
Slapeloosheid is een echt gezondheidsprobleem, dat vaak een psychologische oorzaak heeft, althans gedeeltelijk. Het gebrek aan slaap heeft dikwijls te maken met angstgevoelens, waarvan de oorzaken zeer verschillend kunnen zijn. Leer ook ontspannen: adem diep vanuit de buik, zorg voor een rustige omgeving, ontspan vervolgens al uw spieren. Indien beangstigende gedachten bij u opkomen, moet u ze beschouwen als wolken aan de hemel: ze hebben een bestaansreden, maar u weet dat ze uiteindelijk zullen overwaaien.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## smoothy

ik zelf heb ook slaap problemen , die heb ik al een jaar of vier
mijn tijd dat ik in bed door maak is tussen de drie en vier uur en zelfs in die uren slaap ik niet aan een stuk door.
soms slaap ik bij elkaar maar twee uur.
overdag ben ik natuurlijk heel moe maar ook dan slaap ik niet.
in de avond is de vermoeidheid ineens weg en doe ik weer geen oog dicht.
slaap tabletten heb ik ook geprobeerd ,maar zelfs die konden niet zorgen dat ik beter ging slapen het enige wat ik er aan overhield was dat ik overdag er als een zombie bij liep.
maar binnenkort krijg ik een slaap onderzoek in het vu en hoop dat ik dan ooit eens beter ga slapen ,want het sloopt je lichaam helemaal.

----------


## Agnes574

@ Smoothy,

Ik geef je 100% gelijk dat slaapproblemen je helemaal slopen!
Hopelijk helpt dat slaaponderzoek je verder!!
Ik heb dat ook gehad en met melatonine heb ik mijn slaapprobleem toen kunnen oplossen!
Af en toe heb ik nog wel 's héél zware slaappillen nodig, maar ik probeer dat tot het uiterste minimum te beperken!!

Sterkte!!

----------


## Zwartje

Mijn vriend heeft een ernstige vorm van insomnie. Al vanaf zijn dertiende zegt hij zelf. 
Hij valt niet in slaap en omdat hij geen vast werk heeft, draait hij zijn dag en nacht volledig om. Hij gaat pas tegen 8 uur 's ochtends slapen, slaapt dan met onderbrekingen tot een uur of 2, is dan even een tijdje op en gaat dan opnieuw slapen rond vier uur...

Het ontregelt ook volledig mijn leven. Ik probeer zoveel mogelijk er geen last van te hebben, maar het vreselijk.

Ik kan er niet met hem over praten. Hij wil er gewoon niet over praten. Hij beweert dat dit nu eenmaal zo is, en dat ik er niet over moet "zeuren".

Hij doet alles was juist slaap tegen gaat. Zo drinkt hij juist in de avond koffie die zo sterk mogelijk is, drinkt veel alcohol daarna om dus in slaap te vallen (is zijn idee dus) en eet ook midden in de nacht. Hij rookt, hij laat het liefst de gordijnen open. 
Hij blijft eindeloos tv kijken en doet niks anders dan zappen wat hem volgens mij juist wakker houdt, want als ik er af en toe helemaal gek van wordt en met heel veel ruzie die tv uit krijg, valt hij meestal na 10 minuten in slaap. 

Als ik hem uitleg dat hij juist alles doet wat er voor zorgt dat hij niet kan slapen (alsof hij expres zijn best doet om maar niet te hoeven slapen), wordt hij kwaad, want dat is in zijn ogen onzin. Hij kan niet slapen en daarom doet hij die dingen (hij draait het dus om). 

Ik heb dus het idee dat hij echt ook zelf een groot aandeel heeft in zijn slaapprobleem. Hij wil er niet voor naar een dokter. 
Soms krijg ik hem zo ver dat hij van die pillen neemt met melatonine en dan valt slaapt hij wel, maar... dan zegt hij dat hij de hele dag daarna voor zijn gevoel slaperig is en er niet meer goed bij.... Dus dan stopt hij daar weer mee.

Hij heeft echt zo'n vestoord dag en nachtritme (geen ritme of een totaal omgedraaid ritme), en dat is al zo lang ik hem ken (al meer dan 25 jaar).

Ik heb het opgegeven om er over te beginnen en leef er mee zo goed en kwaad als het kan en zie het maar als zijn keuze, maar... soms lijkt het wel alsof hij het ergens ook gewoon "prettig" vindt om niet te slapen en overdag te slapen en dat het een veel dieper liggend probleem is. 

Ik hoef niet echt tips of zo. Ik wilde het gewoon even een keertje kwijt, want er is verder niemand die dit weet en aan wie ik dit vertel.....

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Zwartje,

Allereerst goed dat je jou verhaal hier neerzet, dan ben je het even 'kwijt'  :Smile: 
Vervelend dat je vriend niet 'normaal' slaapt en geen 'normaal' ritme heeft en daar weinig aan wil/kan doen... Ik kan me voorstellen dat je er zo af en toe helemaal gek van kan worden... 
Misschien helpt het om alle informatie aan hem voor te leggen mbt insomnia / slaapproblemen en wat je wel en niet moet doen???
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Zwartje,

Uitprinten al die artikels en op de tv plakken  :Wink: !

Geintje meid, ik weet maar al te goed hoe zeer je je daaraan kan ergeren!!

Momenteel heb ik zelf ook even een *ongewilde*,slecht-slaap-periode.
Mijn dag en nachtritme is momenteel even een grote puinhoop ...
ik probeer het met melatonine (2 à 4 mg) weer op orde te brengen, want ik weet dat je daar snel in 'gevangen' kunt raken ... zoals je vriend neem ik aan.
Jammer dat hij daar zo weinig aan wil doen ... is hij mss ergens niet wat depressief omdat hij geen vast werk heeft?

Uit je schrijven maak ik op dat hij héél goed weet dat hij niet juist bezig is qua slaappatroon, maar weinig zin heeft dat te veranderen ... wss is hij ook wat 'bang' voor die verandering ...

Weet in ieder geval dat jij zéker *niet* zeurt en hem juist probeert te helpen!!

Sterkte en houd moed!!
Xx Ag

----------

